# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  X6 Spy Glasses, smart glasses, Osterhout Design Group, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Osterhout Design Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Military Is About to Get New Spy Glasses"

by Patrick Tucker
June 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pentagon orders 500 new state-of-the-art spy glasses"

June 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

X6 Glasses at EC'14 

Published on Aug 24, 2014




> In this video from Scott R. Gourley, Tony Sanchez, director of special projects for Osterhout Design Group (ODG), describes the development of the X6 glasses for the Army.

----------

